# Shipping from Thailand to Mexico though USA, too slow AIRMAIL, customs problems ?



## bkkshopper (Feb 9, 2015)

Shipping from Thailand to Mexico though USA, too slow AIRMAIL, customs problems with EMS, any help ?


Hello,

Do you know if shipping foods from USA to Mexico is always a problem ?

We are sending small parcels from Thailand to Mexico and all parcels go through USA.

No problem to arrive in USA but then shipping from USA to Mexico always takes more than 1 month.

I wonder if the problem only concerns our parcels because they come from Thailand or if people shipping with USPS by airmail (not priority) also have to wait for weeks or months to see their parcels delivered in Mexico.

We have used EMS before (express) but it seems that Mexico customs check ALL Ems parcel and always apply a high tax rates, this is why we now send all our parcels by Standard airmail, as these parcels do not seem to be checked by customs (never had a tax problem with airmail parcels), the only problem being how long delivery takes.

Please tell me your experience when shipping parcels from USA to Mexico (and also other South America countries) or from Asia to Mexico, and if you have some good solutions, thank you a lot !


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Mexico is not in South America, but it is in North America.
Shipping food can be a problem. I believe that meat is prohibited, for example.


----------

